# Should i do something for my GF for mothers day??



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all, ok so is it weird to send your GF of a few months somthing for mothers day?? She has kids of her own, but dunno if that is something i should be considering, or just skip it!! Flowers or ? My first thought was dont do a thing, but dont wanna be like oh crap should have doen something little at least


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Does her ex ensure her kids but her something? 

If not it would be nice if you took them to buy or do something thoughtful to her.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't. A text or phone call on the day if you're not together wishing her a happy mother's day is all that's needed.

I'm assuming you don't live together?


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

You're really thoughtful for it to have even crossed your mind! I don't know what you should do, but just wanted to throw that out there!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing except a text that says "Hope you are having a nice mother's day" unless you have already met the kids and get on well with them and her ex won't help the kids do anything for her.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I don't see how sending her flowers or a gift of some sort would hurt. You are dating her and she is a Mom.

Even a card with a promise to take her out for dinner would be nice. 

It shows that you have nice manners and care about people.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Bearing Enjoli’s caveats in mind, absolutely. Being a mother or a father is/should be a fundamental character element to anyone who has children and if you truly wish to be involved with that person (and it’s hard to say the degree to which you are involved) a token (and appropriate) gesture of appreciation for that person’s role as a mother or father is appropriate.


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Nothing except a text that says "Hope you are having a nice mother's day" unless you have already met the kids and get on well with them and her ex won't help the kids do anything for her.


ive met her kids many times, her ex in an ass


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

Wish her a happy mothers day but maybe buy something for the kids to give to her or take them shopping for something….I wouldn't expect my partner to do anymore than wish me a happy mothers day.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Like another poster said, Fish, it is very thoughtful of you to want to recognize her in some way. Says a lot about your character.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

OP, since it has not been that long you have been dating i think something small and easy would be really great. A text, card, or a flower would show her you appreciate her being a mother.

I did this when dating my wife. Her daughter's father was a jerk and at the time her kid was young so i didnt want to give her something to her from her daughter. You dont want to seem to forward this early or forceful with the kids. In time this will be great for you to do.

But something small from you would be appreciated by her I am sure. A woman should be recognized and know that people acknoweldge the hard work it takes being a mom.

Good luck.


----------



## spunkycat08 (Nov 14, 2013)

OP:

You *do *sound like a nice thoughtful guy.

Something simple such as a flower or a card just to let her know that you are thinking of her and that she is a great mom to her kids.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you feel!? That is the question. Do you want to?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Give her a card and write in it that you have noticed what a wonderful Mom she is to her kids. Appreciation like this is always good in my opinion. Mother's don't get enough appreciation for all they do.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

jld said:


> Like another poster said, Fish, it is very thoughtful of you to want to recognize her in some way. Says a lot about your character.


This

She is a mother, you should get her something little. It's the thought that counts.

I wouldn't get her flowers though.....I leave those for none holidays/out of nowhere occasions.

x2 on what others have said about her kids. If the ex is not around to make sure kids get her something, and you already know them, you should help them pick something out.


----------



## 305rob305 (Jun 4, 2013)

A nice card and tell her you can't wait to make some babies with her... Lol

Just kidding, a nice card and you're good to go


----------



## FishKing (Jun 28, 2012)

i ended up ordering flowers to be deliver,but 1800 flowers screwed up not once, but 2 times!!! so she will get them tomorrow at work. I think she will like them


----------

